# Rocks in a tarantula enclosure



## Pyrelitha (Mar 4, 2020)

I've never seen it done, is there a reason why? I have so many wonderfully beautiful rocks I have due to my fishkeeping, I thought why not use some with my Ts, or is there a danger? I ofc would use either very small rocks, or large rocks would have to be buried to where they touch the bottom of the enclosure to prevent digging underneath it.


----------



## chanda (Mar 4, 2020)

The danger with rocks is that they are hard and they are heavy - and they sometimes have sharp, pointy bits poking out. If a spider digs underneath a rock, it can cause the rock to fall on top of it, crushing it. If the spider climbs the sides of the tank - or vertical cage decor - or hangs upside-down from the top, it can fall on the rocks. A fall onto rocks - even from a relatively low height - is more likely to result in a ruptured abdomen or other serious injury than a fall onto soft substrate.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Pyrelitha (Mar 4, 2020)

i had guessed as much, yeah with big ones theyd be firm on the ground under the tank where the spider could not burrow underneath, but the fall worries me, for my fish all the rock lack pointy edges, and i can round them even more


----------



## Smotzer (Mar 4, 2020)

Pyrelitha said:


> i had guessed as much, yeah with big ones theyd be firm on the ground under the tank where the spider could not burrow underneath, but the fall worries me, for my fish all the rock lack pointy edges, and i can round them even more


I have a few stones in going to be setting up in enclosures down the road. There are stones and rocks in nature so I don’t see the big deal. Got some with natural holes all about, perfect for tarantula hides


----------



## Nickz123 (Mar 4, 2020)

I love rocks in enclosures. I always hot glue them to them to each other and to the bottom of the enclosure so they can’t shift and squish. No shifting rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (Mar 4, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> I have a few stones in going to be setting up in enclosures down the road. There are stones and rocks in nature so I don’t see the big deal. Got some with natural holes all about, perfect for tarantula hides


The difference is that in nature, the tarantula is not in an enclosed space.

With all of the great outdoors to explore, heavy-bodied terrestrial species are less likely to climb. If the ground is too wet, if they are hungry, if they want to go searching for a mate, or if they just don't like their current burrow and want an upgrade, they can wander freely.

A caged tarantula, on the other hand, has very limited options to explore, so "up" becomes a lot more likely - and is also more likely to be directly above hard objects like rocks. In the wild, even if a tarantula should climb a tree or fence, there's at least a decent chance that it has soft dirt or leaf litter or grass below.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2020)

I personally would not suggest rocks in a tarantula enclosure for the same reason I don't suggest excessive height: tarantulas can climb.

That said, there's plenty of other inverts that I think rocks would be okay with. Particularly ones that don't climb, and/or ones that don't have a grape for an abdomen


----------



## Dorifto (Mar 4, 2020)

I have rocks and none of my Ts climb the enclosure. The trick is to give them different spots that acomplish their needs, dry wet, cold  warm, light and dark. 

If your Ts is climbing your enclosure the 90% of the times will be that they are looking for something that doesn't have. Other 10% mature males 

My enclosure: Top: humid, middle zone: little bit humid, bottom: two zones one dry and other humid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scarabyte (Mar 4, 2020)

I use small stones in enclosures as decor, but only smoothed out stones with no sharp edges. Although i wouldn't use them in arboreal setups or in enclosures with climbing space.


----------



## Pyrelitha (Mar 5, 2020)

I never really see any of my Ts climb except my avicularia, but she does so on the cork and her web, and my pokies, one male and one suspect male :'( Also my A chalcolades sling thats tiny. idk why he climbs though hes got a cork round, plenntyy of soil to burrow etc.


----------



## Cemykay (Mar 5, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> I have rocks and none of my Ts climb the enclosure. The trick is to give them different spots that acomplish their needs, dry wet, cold  warm, light and dark.
> 
> If your Ts is climbing your enclosure the 90% of the times will be that they are looking for something that doesn't have. Other 10% mature males
> 
> ...


Beautiful enclosures, i see it like you. Give them some humid spots and they are fine. I have them in all of my enclosures and never saw my T´s climb and even if they do, they only have a few cm to the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 5, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> I have a few stones in going to be setting up in enclosures down the road. There are stones and rocks in nature so I don’t see the big deal. Got some with natural holes all about, perfect for tarantula hides





chanda said:


> The difference is that in nature, the tarantula is not in an enclosed space.


Additionally, the goal in captivity should be to optimize health and longevity.  (Survival rates in nature are abysmal.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cemykay (Mar 5, 2020)

Ungoliant said:


> Additionally, the goal in captivity should be to optimize health and longevity.  (Survival rates in nature are abysmal.)


I can understand where you come from, but you can drastically reduce risks by setting up your enclosure the right way.


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 5, 2020)

I have kept rocks, or chalkstones in a tank that housed H villosella. They are lightbodied spiders and took up tesidence between the rocks. They webbed alot and i had minimal distance between ceiling and substrate. I had them set up for years with no problems.
But i will say that for heavy bodied tarantulas like your standard T albopilosum and others i would not use rocks. Even if placed off the walks, the danger of tarantula digging and the rock falling onto tje tarantula is too grave i think


----------



## Pyrelitha (Mar 5, 2020)

Vanisher said:


> I have kept rocks, or chalkstones in a tank that housed H villosella. They are lightbodied spiders and took up tesidence between the rocks. They webbed alot and i had minimal distance between ceiling and substrate. I had them set up for years with no problems.
> But i will say that for heavy bodied tarantulas like your standard T albopilosum and others i would not use rocks. Even if placed off the walks, the danger of tarantula digging and the rock falling onto tje tarantula is too grave i think


Keeping fish for years has taught me of that danger, yes, I'd use larger heavy rocks that can sit on the bottom of the tank, and I normally lock them down with glue, preventing that from ever being an issue, the best they could do is burrow next or around the rock which wouldn't be an issue. I'd say the falling is the big reason I wont do it with any non arboreal species, and even then I think I could have the rock covered by cork making it safer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes, this is a good solution


----------



## Pyrelitha (Mar 5, 2020)

Cool! Yeah I think a rock that maybe i can make cork look like it grew around it would look cool and be completely safe! since it'll be glued to the bottom


----------



## viper69 (Mar 7, 2020)

My Ts juggle rocks like no others on the planet, you guys are missing out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

